# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Hydraulic leg truck turning assist - video

## Jon

Hydraulic leg truck turning assist.

This is the rare LiveLeak video with no fights, gore, or Mexican drug cartels shooting people. Or beheading people. Or torturing people. That plus the hokey "Synth Demo #3" music and the probably-unsafe-but-potentially-ingenious tool make this an internet classic. 1:02 video:



Previously:

Unique tractor turning method - GIF
Logging truck rear steer dolly - GIF and photo
Boeing dual-driver Long Load Crew for hauling wing parts - video and photo
Huge mining dump truck being transported - GIF

----------

gunsgt1863 (Apr 13, 2018),

PJs (Apr 14, 2018),

ranald (Apr 21, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 14, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I can remember getting into places where that would have been very useful

----------


## Jon

I love how the hatch pops open at 0:14.

----------


## Hans Pearson

I recall a car where a transverse mounted spare wheel could be lowered to slide the rear of the car into a parking space.

----------

PJs (Apr 14, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Almost as good as a dragline trypod. Thanks for sharing.
Ranald

----------


## ranald

Ha, Ha. very clever. My brother was extremely embarassed (about 1970) when as a passenger with his mate's fiancee driving and all the traffic stoped for ages while she tried to reverse park in the main street of Brisbane CBD. 4 guys who couldn't contain themselves got one on each corner and lifted the car, driver and passenger into the park to allow the busy traffic to flow again.

----------


## Jon

Hans Pearson - here you go: Antique car spare wheel turning.

----------

ranald (Apr 22, 2018),

that_other_guy (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## Jon

4wheelers know this dangerous trick, done with a hi-lift jack.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 19, 2018),

PJs (Dec 20, 2018),

rossbotics (Jan 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 18, 2018)

----------


## Radioman

I’m thinking the mounting structure for that bed needs a once over?

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

rossbotics (Jan 10, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Mar 27, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 7, 2019),

that_other_guy (Jan 14, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Kim is the choreographer.

----------


## Frank S

Like that display is supposed to impress anyone not in pyongan Try the same stunt with a fully loaded and an empty truck at the same time 1 or the other is never going to work.

----------


## marksbug

I wonder if thats going to be a Olympic sport ....

----------


## 12bolts

Is that the retreat function?
All it needs is a white flag to pop out of the roof

----------


## ranald

> Is that the retreat function?
> All it needs is a white flag to pop out of the roof



I think that would mean exercution of a different type.

----------


## skibo

Why???????

----------


## ranald

> Why???????



Is that a rhetorical Q?

----------


## skibo

Why do you ask?

----------


## marksbug

it's great for when the bridge is washed out!!! or the dinner bell rings.

----------

ranald (Jan 12, 2019)

----------


## PJs

Don't think that would work in mud or dirt but interesting either way.

----------


## VinnieL

That's impressive. Kind of similar to what we used to call in my younger days a "Chinese Fire Drill."

----------

